# Any suggestions on what she could be??



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

I rescued this pretty girl from the side of the road. She was just roaming around and sooo skinny. I couldnt just leave her. I did ask some of the neighbors in the area if they knew who she belonged to. But no avail. So, I brought her home. Now, that i have her here. She is a sweet girl. Seems very happy to just have someone to love on her. So, now I am curious. Do you have any suggestions? ( know it will actually be just guesses) But I thought it would be interesting to hear what a few of you think about what she could be.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

What a cutie! Could she possibly be a boxer/german shepherd mix?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm seeing some border collie, lab or golden, and maybe pit and probably something else too. She looks like she's mixed with quite a lot but she's very cute! I'd go back and check the area you found her though, she looks like she's had puppies recently.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, Lauren, we did do quite a bit of searching cause it did look like she has had pups recently, but as skinny as she is there was no way she was getting enough food to feed the pups. Also she was completely dryed up of her milk, until we got her home and started feeding her. Then boom she blew up like balloons. Poor girl. We not only looked ourselves, but asked neighbors if they had seen or heard any pups or anything of that matter. I was too concerned about the condition she was in as I said there was no way she was eating enough to feed herself let alone pup. However the Neighbors said they were not feeding he,but when she showed up she was in the same condition majorly skinny! i have recently gotten her to the vet to have a full work of her and even an ultra sound to make sure there wasnt any pups in there or anything of that nature. As she has been doing alot of heavy, heavy breathing since we got her. Thanks for the input its greatly appericated!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

babydolwv said:


> I rescued this pretty girl from the side of the road. She was just roaming around and sooo skinny. I couldnt just leave her. I did ask some of the neighbors in the area if they knew who she belonged to. But no avail. So, I brought her home. Now, that i have her here. She is a sweet girl. Seems very happy to just have someone to love on her. So, now I am curious. Do you have any suggestions? ( know it will actually be just guesses) But I thought it would be interesting to hear what a few of you think about what she could be.


Pit bull x Border collie? It looks like she might still be nursing puppies.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

When did you pick her up on off the side of the road? I would take her back to the area she was found and see if she tries to locate puppies. I'm happy you found her and took her in, but it makes me sad to think there might be a litter of pups starving out there somewhere. I really hope her pups have been weened and are with the owner. It's possible she was dumped after the pups were weened, but it is also possible she was dumped with her puppies, and she was out looking for food. Poor girl. 

As for the breed, I am thinking golden/pit/?. I only say Pit, because of her size and how common they are, but there are a lot of dogs who can throw the brindle coat.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Good for you, Babydolwv, for taking her into your home and also for getting her to the vet for an exam  I hope her pups had/have an equally happy ending, too. I have no idea what she might be, but she's got a pretty coat.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

Well we got a phone call this wkend and they found her pups. They have been eating mushed dog food.... Believe me I was concerned about the pups as well. So all 7 pups are in our care! What i failed to mention was that where we got mommy. Hubby works there on the wkend and is good friends with the guy that he works for. So, we got the phone call this wkend a family took them in as soon as they were found and started giving them mushed puppy food and they ate it up. They also went to the vet this morning she is guessing them to be about 3 wks old and healthy happy pups. All ranging from the largest being 2.8 lbs and the smallest 2lbs. So, since mom is pretty much dried up and they dont have much for teeth yet I have them eating canned puppy milk with canned puppy food. Momma is such good mom too. She cleans them after they are done and cleans up after them if they leave a mess. Just thought you all would like to know....

Hubby did some looking threw breeds and he thinks she is a aussie mixed with curr dog. As there is alot of hunters that live in that area. But honesly who really knows what she is mixed with to be honest to me it doesnt matter. We are keeping her and gonna find good homes for the pup when its time.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

babydolwv said:


> Well we got a phone call this wkend and they found her pups. They have been eating mushed dog food.... Believe me I was concerned about the pups as well. So all 7 pups are in our care! What i failed to mention was that where we got mommy. Hubby works there on the wkend and is good friends with the guy that he works for. So, we got the phone call this wkend a family took them in as soon as they were found and started giving them mushed puppy food and they ate it up. They also went to the vet this morning she is guessing them to be about 3 wks old and healthy happy pups. All ranging from the largest being 2.8 lbs and the smallest 2lbs. So, since mom is pretty much dried up and they dont have much for teeth yet I have them eating canned puppy milk with canned puppy food. Momma is such good mom too. She cleans them after they are done and cleans up after them if they leave a mess. Just thought you all would like to know....
> 
> Hubby did some looking threw breeds and he thinks she is a aussie mixed with curr dog. As there is alot of hunters that live in that area. But honesly who really knows what she is mixed with to be honest to me it doesnt matter. We are keeping her and gonna find good homes for the pup when its time.


Glad the pups were found safe. What a big family you suddenly have!


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

lol yep atleast for the next 3 to 4 wks.....lol


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm really glad it turned out so well. I was worried their might be puppies. Glad you updated us, thanks.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for taking her and her puppies in.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

babydolwv said:


> lol yep atleast for the next 3 to 4 wks.....lol


Make sure you keep them until they're AT LEAST 8 weeks old (so 5 more weeks! Fun!). They learn a lot of doggy manners from their mother and littermates those last couple of weeks.

Post pics!


----------

